# Superman mistake: Kal-El shouldn't be circumcised



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

So I'm watching 'Superman' (1978) on BBC Kids this afternoon. When Kal-El's (Aaron Smolinski) spaceship crashes on Earth, he comes out of the lava hole naked and stands up to greet the Kents for the first time, (twice) you can _*clearly*_ tell he's circumcised. But he wouldn't have been created circumcised. They should have used an intact actor instead of (circumcised) Smolinski. Besides, you can't circumcise "The Man Of Steel"!







That one gets me everytime!
Aaron Smolinski
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0810597/


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

I believe the creator of Superman was Jewish. Superman himself embodies some very Jewish attributes. So it makes sense that he would be circumcized, or born without a foreskin, as various "tzaddikim" (righteous ones) were said to have been, according to tradition.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

One wonders what kind of instrument they would have to use to circumcise the man of steel. Don't bullets bounce off him or something? (not too knowledgable in comic lore here














)


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

more from the movies.

http://www.circumstitions.com/Movies-cont.html

http://www.circumstitions.com/MoviesM-Z.html

http://www.circumstitions.com/Movies.html#entertainment

other peoples opinions.

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/in...0064144AAYYeVj

http://robotics.caltech.edu/~mason/r...rcumcised.html

http://malaysia.answers.yahoo.com/qu...=1006032414273


----------



## ulla (Feb 3, 2007)

Usually actors are cast for roles before the script is finished. When it was time to shoot the scene they had to work with what they had. I'm not seeing a problem here or how it is an intactivist issue.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Didn't you catch the







's, Ulla?

I think Microsoap was just having a laugh at the silliness of someone who can't be shot with a bullet being portrayed as being circumcised.

That's just American society for you - both in the fact that probably most actors you had to work with would be circumcised, and the fact that no one thought twice about the actor being circumcised, because having your penis cut up is thought of as 'normal' in the good 'ol US of A.


----------



## kungfumoose (Feb 8, 2006)

I don't mean to argue....buuuuut.....Kal-El was only "super" on our earth with a yellow sun. When around a red? sun I think it is. So. on his home world with the red sun, he would have been just like any of us, therefore, if his planet did practice circumcision *shudder*, he would have been vulnerable to it.







Sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## ulla (Feb 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommiska* 
Didn't you catch the







's, Ulla?

I think Microsoap was just having a laugh at the silliness of someone who can't be shot with a bullet being portrayed as being circumcised.

That's just American society for you - both in the fact that probably most actors you had to work with would be circumcised, and the fact that no one thought twice about the actor being circumcised, because having your penis cut up is thought of as 'normal' in the good 'ol US of A.









Well, the actor is Canadian. Unless we are talking about porn, I just don't see how the appearance of someone's penis is relevant when filming a scene with a baby of all people???? And if I'm not watching porn, I probably wouldn't be paying much attention to the details of an actors penis.


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ulla* 
Well, the actor is Canadian. Unless we are talking about porn, I just don't see how the appearance of someone's penis is relevant when filming a scene with a baby of all people???? And if I'm not watching porn, I probably wouldn't be paying much attention to the details of an actors penis.

OK - so it isn't something you'd notice.

You still seem to be missing the







's. But hey - everyone's different, right?


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

So? Superman isn't human, right? Maybe men simply don't have foreskins on his home planet.


----------



## carriebft (Mar 10, 2007)

Didn't think this thread was gonna go all serious


----------



## Mommiska (Jan 3, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
So? Superman isn't human, right? Maybe men simply don't have foreskins on his home planet.









Not likely - the foreskin is too important for optimum sexual functioning for it to not exist...

But I agree, Carrie...I guess 'fluff' threads don't tend to stay 'fluff' threads in CAC for some reason!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Sigh...that would make me feel really sad to see that.







: To me it's visual evidence that a little boy has been violated







: and it's very disturbing.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommiska* 
Not likely - the foreskin is too important for optimum sexual functioning for it to not exist...

But I agree, Carrie...I guess 'fluff' threads don't tend to stay 'fluff' threads in CAC for some reason!

Here's some good news to balance it out. I remember on specific episode of 'Sanford And Son' when Lamont is dating this actress and he helps her study a scene in front of Fred. I forget the play she was doing, but I remember a line about a "circumcised dog", to which Fred reacts and asks her to repeat it and she does. Fred looks very much put off and I forget how the line went, but he goes on to say "we didn't do that to Lamont". That means Lamon is INTACT! Probably Fred, too.


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kungfumoose* 
I don't mean to argue....buuuuut.....Kal-El was only "super" on our earth with a yellow sun. When around a red? sun I think it is. So. on his home world with the red sun, he would have been just like any of us, therefore, if his planet did practice circumcision *shudder*, he would have been vulnerable to it.







Sorry, couldn't help myself.









Lol, that's exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

I came across another remark concerning comic book heroes. Wolverine would have to be intact, because even if he were circ'ed as a baby, his foreskin would spontaneously regenerate.


----------



## JustJamie (Apr 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I came across another remark concerning comic book heroes. Wolverine would have to be intact, because even if he were circ'ed as a baby, his foreskin would spontaneously regenerate.

Best intact argument I've ever heard...why would it regenerate if it was just an unnecessary flap of skin?


----------



## Arania79 (May 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I came across another remark concerning comic book heroes. Wolverine would have to be intact, because even if he were circ'ed as a baby, his foreskin would spontaneously regenerate.

Actually. that would make an interesting debate....as most mutant powers don't manifest until puberty, or some other traumatizing event occurs, would it have regenerated? Theoretically, circumcision would be traumatizing, so could be the cause of eruption for his mutant powers, but if that's the case, then most, as in mainly american heroes, would have had them manifest then. But, there's also the fact of wolverine's nationality to take into account. He worked for a canadian team, it's been assumed that he is canadian, so circumcision might not be an issue at all in that case.


----------



## Stardust27 (Feb 6, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
I came across another remark concerning comic book heroes. Wolverine would have to be intact, because even if he were circ'ed as a baby, his foreskin would spontaneously regenerate.

Well, at least they got *that* one right:

http://www.circumstitions.com/Famous5a.html
(just below the middle of the page)










Stardust


----------

